

Technology That Prods You to Take Action, Not Just Collect Data - dean
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/19/technology/technology-that-prods-you-to-take-action-not-just-collect-data.html

======
mkempe
A new tech frontier: treating people like cattle.

